# My attempt at a stealth install: 07 FJ cruiser



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Decided to take advantage of my little sony's features and try and cram them into places in the FJ where they wouldn't be in the way. I am running active 3 way front and eventually add a pair of subs.

The FJ is a dream to fit stuff into. Usually people install the amps under the front seats, but I wanted to retain the foot room as I often have passenger with long feet.

So I decided to take off the side panels hoping there would be adequate room to fit my amps and H701 into.
The left side is where the gas receptical sits, so that was no good, but the passenger side seemed very roomy.

Had to remove the entire side panel but before I could do that, I had to remove the passenger rear seat.









After some testing, I was happy to see I could hide my amps within the panels. In fact there is plenty of room to be able to put down wood bases to hold up the amps. I used 5\8th inch MDF glued using liquid nails.









Gave them about 24 hours to dry and cook under the sun. Firm grip now. The first test is the lighter H701. The fact all of it's inputs and outputs are on the same side made this a lot easier.







.

The grip was great so I decided to start applying sound deadening before I continued with the install.

Rear floor and wheel well as well as behind the h701 and sony amps. I used 0awg power wire as that is all I had on hand. It gets a little tricky as I also had to use the monster XLN pro RCA's I had around and they are the equivalent of about 4awg wire.

The h701 is right where the red cable runs into top right of the below picture.










Not pictured is roxul insulation I put behind the panel before installing it. It is a sound insulation for home that looks similar to the pink batt that you see as regular home insulation.

It is very fire retardant and may help a bit in sound insulation. I used it mostly to help against rattles as it will make a nice cushion between the plastic pannels. 30$ gets you a lot of it.

The finished product of course there is nothing to see but the amps sit behind an existing panel that is easy to open and have a look at the amps (I had ot cut away the bin to make room.









The amps are sony xm4s, perfect for the job, full range class d means efficient, less heat is generated and they have fans to further help cooling when installed in those ruff places. They will also cut back power if it gets to hot.

Another stock panel when opened exposes the districution block for power and ground. ahem, I still have clean up to do there.









Here is a picture of the 8ich dayton going into the front door. It fits no problem, the next step is to remove it and install a 10inch and see how that is. I didn't take lots of pics during the door build but I will add them as I return to the door for the 10inch install.











Love these sony amps and if I wasn't bent on going 4 way active I could use the 4 channel to power the front and rear speackers and have a sub amp in there. I will post more once I get time to make the sub enclosure and work more on my front end.


Here is a look at the drivers going into the dash.

Tang band titanium 3 incher's 
(8ohm)









And here are the deaden pods I made out of PVC tubing to put them in. They aren't the same size as the driver side isn't as deep as the passenger side and it also requires a cut at an angle.









I deadened them with good old non drying plasticine







.
I highly recommend this brand. I have pods for my previous pathfinder with plasticine in them since about 5 years ago and it is still as fresh as the new stuff.

Next is the head unit. JVC KD AVX33(DVD,DIVX,GigaMP3,DVD-a,USB, bluetooth phone and streaming audio as well as built in surround sound with center out and T\A). The shiny black face works with the shiny black center dash.









USB input is turning out to be something I use alot.









The bluetooth mic will need a little more work though.







.

Will update with more pics as I add another amp and a pair of shallow mount 10's. They are nice fuzy stealth black to.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Waiting Anxiously as I just completed my FJ!


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

exactly which liquid nails did you use? is this something youve done before? ive never seen that and would love to do that instead of drilling holes into my car.

instructions on liquid nails site says to clamp for a half hour. was there a way you did that or able to apply pressure for 30 minutes or does it not matter to do that? 

doing that would make me terribly nervous with my jbl amps but if i know its been battle tested id love to!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Neat progress! Good work so far...
Just a tip, incase you havent already worked around it. Make sure that the equipment isn't earthing out on the chassis either? for nearly all amps/processors the metal case should not touch the metal of the car if it can be avoided. There is a chance of noise entering the system (ground loops). This includes through mouting screws or the foil on the sound deadner.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

I am liking the looks of those Sony amps more and more, are they any good?
Have you compared them to any other brands?

I recall reading a review on here and one in Performance Auto and Sound, but I still feel the Sony non-ES stigma.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

SRim23: This is the first time I use it this way. The sony amps are light don't know if I would use this technique for just any amp. I will have to wait and see if this holds up. So far it seems very strong. I was not able to clamp, I just applied pressure every once in a while when I could. One of them was glued to stock dampening material and that didn't work out well, I suggest doing it on bare metal.

* I actually used no more nails and not liquid nails.*









syd-monster: Nothing is touching the chassis. That is indeed a good way to get that alternator noise.

dogstar: I love these sony amps, I reviewed them here so it might be my review that you saw. I have used many amps in the past but there is no way to compare as the setup is rarely the same. I am not one to come up with descriptions for amp sonic qualities (real or imagined)


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> SRim23: This is the first time I use it this way. The sony amps are light don't know if I would use this technique for just any amp. I will have to wait and see if this holds up. So far it seems very strong. I was not able to clamp, I just applied pressure every once in a while when I could. One of them was glued to stock dampening material and that didn't work out well, I suggest doing it on bare metal.
> 
> * I actually used no more nails and not liquid nails.*
> 
> ...


what do you think if i were laying the amps flat in the spare tire well? trust the liquid nails to hold then? i just really dont want to drill into my car. im a nervous person lol


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

SRim23 said:


> what do you think if i were laying the amps flat in the spare tire well? trust the liquid nails to hold then? i just really dont want to drill into my car. im a nervous person lol


I have seen installs where people glued mdf to create an instant amp rack before, often in full size pickup trucks.
I think there was one here recently in a GMC Sierra or Chev Silverado, using much larger and heavier amplifiers.


Thanks AAAAAAA, I think I'm going to grab a pair of them, they seem to go for about $130 each on ebay, and 180-210 locally, pretty fair prices for 4x50 class D, imo.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks good. You should paint those speaker adapters so they don't swell up from the moisture.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

SRim23: Sounds like there would be no problems with that, just make sure you have enough surface glued to the wheel well. Plus it will be easy for you to put weight on it to act as clamp.

dogstar: For the price it's hard to pass up. I got them for 100$ shipped when cardomain liquidated everything.

HAL 9000: Good idea I will do that. Although it's not much of an issue for FJ's as that wood has been in there for close to a year and no signs of moisture.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

One thing I would be concerned about is amplifiers overheating being behind those panels, especially being sony xplod models (im not a hater, I've used their equipment before so I speak from experience).

Will you be leaving the panel cover open? You may want to consider venting it, maybe covering with grill cloth or something?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^ Didn't see your post.

Well I have been through a couple of days where it was +40C with humidex and 2 weeks of warmth and sun and no problems, even though they are the sony xplode brand hehe.

Glue holds up as well, amps keep playing but the fans were on at what seemed full tilt during the hotest day.

I am leaving the panel on but will consider making a vent for better circulation if it becomes an issue. So far though, no issues.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

AAAAAAA said:


> Well I have been through a couple of days where it was +40C with humidex and 2 weeks of warmth and sun and no problems, even though they are the sony xplode brand hehe.
> 
> I am leaving the panel on but will consider making a vent for better circulation if it becomes an issue. So far though, no issues.





captainobvious said:


> One thing I would be concerned about is amplifiers overheating being behind those panels, especially being sony xplod models (im not a hater, I've used their equipment before so I speak from experience).


It's not just the immediate effect that heat has on electronic devices, it's more about the long term effect.
I would seriously be doing something about venting your Sony amp in that side panel.. fans to move the air in and out of the cavity would be recommended..
I too have used Sony gear, and like Capt'nobvious, I don't hate it, but sometimes their build quality leaves a bit to be desired...

A cool amp is a happy amp 

Mark


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

If the volume doesn't even attenuate then I am not going to worry about it.
That means they are still working within acceptable parameters.

If they ever do go out, then I lost 200$ and it will be a good reason to updrade hehe.

Either way, I win especially since there has been so many cooler small full range class D's that have come out since I baught these.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

How are those amps holding up to the heat? I'm in the process of designing a system for my new FJ and trying to determine whether to go stealth or showy on the install.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Updated.

It was time to seal up the door. The FJ has huge openings.



















After a few more layers of F\G and some clay in between the F\G and the metal.









Went a little elcheepo on the deadening, I ran out however the interior of the door has 2 layers on the outer door and the inter interior part of the door.









Some roxal home insolation to help deaden rattles and contact between the plastic door peice and the door itself.










Egg crate foam behind the driver.









Made some dash pods and didn't like their look so sanded them down again to try and get the look and extra volume I wanted.









So still in progress.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

xlynoz said:


> How are those amps holding up to the heat? I'm in the process of designing a system for my new FJ and trying to determine whether to go stealth or showy on the install.


They have been baking in the sun and stilll keep on going. The fans do turn on to maximum when the sun hits that side of the truck. Still lots of summer left but so far so good.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Decided to switch up the equipment, 5 1\4 pioneer PRS comps and premier shallow mount 8 for the doors.










The shallows are pretty shallow, about the same mounting depth as the midranges









All of them together









During the install, one of the pioneer sub\midbase didn't work, but luckely I noticed that pressing on the negative terminal made it play a little, so I took apart the terminal and re-soldered it. I was pretty happy, didn't have to return it









managed to get my pods to look like the stock panels but without cuting up or using the stock ones. 









Of course I did seal off the back as can be seen from the top pictured pod









Forgot one important thing when I was ready to put the pods in.... didn't have any more poly fill.... so I had to improvise









Looks not to bad with those sexy PRS midranges









Here are the drivers in the doors, they are replacing dayton RS series inch woofers. Lucky for me, they both had the same cutout so an easy swap. I did have to cut up the door a bit to make it fit though.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Passenger side pod, while fitting the mid, I didn't take into account the logo on the grill. Oups.









Drivers side is the same









I riped out my dash pods and I am testing out tweeter locations, but so far corner dash seems pretty good sound wise.









And here is might sound setup, true RTA with with behringer mike, you can also see my reflection hehe









Here is what it's in


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Doesn't seem to be much interest but I will post more anyway haha 

I decided to install the tweeters in the corners, pictures are pretty dirty, they look better in person I would say.



















So far I am surprised, I was expecting these pioneer tweets to be harsh but they are pretty smooth. I wasn't expecting them to be "dash" tweets but so far so good.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice work. Why did you switch from the daytons to the pioneers?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice! Still rockin those small Sony amps? I really like the idea of hiding them away, and forgetting the Brand on them.

New stuff looks great.


----------



## ericnord (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> Nice! Still rockin those small Sony amps? I really like the idea of hiding them away, and forgetting the Brand on them.
> 
> New stuff looks great.


I know I'm still running mine, inverted under the rear deck of a black car 
They're decent little amps.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks awesome to me. Thanks for sharing the pics. Wish the tundras had doors big enough to drop 8's or 10's in with no work.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I've always thought that the cones on the PRS mids were sexy! How are you liking those shallow 8's in comparison to the Dayton RS225's?


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Any info on how it sounds all together?


----------



## Builtlikeatank (Sep 22, 2008)

STEALTH!? What part of this is stealth? I could find those tweeter pods from Mars!


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Well for starters you can't see my subs or amps, the deck is the same color is the trim.
The tweets are pretty shiny.

I tried the premier shallow 8's just for the sake of change. The litterature says that the shallows are for enclosure use only, accept for the 8, it is also acceptable for IB, so I was intrigued.

So far they go lower then the Daytons but not as efficient.

My impressions of the sound
both seats get similar staging after playing with phase, and I am enjoying the tweets as I have often had troubles with tweets on the dash but so far they are a joy. I have xovered them at 2.8K and so far so good.

Midrange wise I need to work on. There seems to be something missing, the system as a hole seems to be lacking midbase, I thought I could get some midbase out of the PRS mids but so far they aren't producing. I need to play around with my kick pods and just got some more sound deadning for the door.

I am considering building a small enclosure inside the door for the midbase, bassbox seems to point to increase midbase in a .28 cubic foot box for em.

My other problem is that, my doors rattle even with the deadening and the roxall, I am starting to wonder what my next step could be in the fight against plasic door vibrations.

And I am pretty happy that 8's fit so nicely. However I did have a bit of cutting to do. Good thing I had some metal cutting bits around.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a question. Is there a reason you just didn't put it under the stock grill and work on angling the mount. It looks like that aiming of the tweeter is almost the same as what I have. In fact I have messed with mine more since the picture was taken to get it closer to being on axis. Just wondering


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

AAAAAAA said:


> Well for starters you can't see my subs or amps, the deck is the same color is the trim.
> The tweets are pretty shiny.
> 
> I tried the premier shallow 8's just for the sake of change. The litterature says that the shallows are for enclosure use only, accept for the 8, it is also acceptable for IB, so I was intrigued.
> ...


Not big on the equipment being used, but admire your install skillz. Seems you have some talent for sure. 

I have the 720c D series and my mid bass is crazy and I am using cheap fatmat as my deadener and still have yet to seal up my holes in my doors, which I expect even better results. I did cover the whole door with the mat 100% coverage with a couple layers on the inner and outer part of the doors. So maybe you didn't put enough deadener on, or getting leaks where you fiberglassed maybe? 

Also I would use a mid-bass driver for the fronts. I believe there are plenty of 8's out there that would fit since you can do 8's with the shallow mount subs. Usually those require an enclosure and yeah you can do an IB type with them, but to me the Pioneer shallow subs never sounded that good in an optical sealed box. I have heard a couple of setups with those. They are ok at best. I would try a different mid-bass speaker myself. Kinda surprised the Daytons were not leaps and bounds better than the Pioneer.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't even try these particular tweets there, I did want to mold something for a more custom look (I know it goes against the stealth criteria).

But to further elaborate, I have tried a few tweeters (TB's, canton's) in various locations including inside the dash and have found it sounds best, more precise, clearer, with the tweets on the dash a bit off axis.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

AAAAAAA said:


> I didn't even try these particular tweets there, I did want to mold something for a more custom look (I know it goes against the stealth criteria).
> 
> But to further elaborate, I have tried a few tweeters (TB's, canton's) in various locations including inside the dash and have found it sounds best, more precise, clearer, with the tweets on the dash a bit off axis.


What about wraping your tweet and mould with thin black grill cloth. Tweet would be hidden from view, and it would take some of the sheen off of the install.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Irishfocus06 said:


> Not big on the equipment being used, but admire your install skillz. Seems you have some talent for sure.
> 
> I have the 720c D series and my mid bass is crazy and I am using cheap fatmat as my deadener and still have yet to seal up my holes in my doors, which I expect even better results. I did cover the whole door with the mat 100% coverage with a couple layers on the inner and outer part of the doors. So maybe you didn't put enough deadener on, or getting leaks where you fiberglassed maybe?
> 
> Also I would use a mid-bass driver for the fronts. I believe there are plenty of 8's out there that would fit since you can do 8's with the shallow mount subs. Usually those require an enclosure and yeah you can do an IB type with them, but to me the Pioneer shallow subs never sounded that good in an optical sealed box. I have heard a couple of setups with those. They are ok at best. I would try a different mid-bass speaker myself. Kinda surprised the Daytons were not leaps and bounds better than the Pioneer.


The more time I have with the pioneers, the less I am enjoying them. The daytons seem to be much better indeed. I wanted to try see how they were, I knew I should have gone peerless SLS, and I might still, less trouble then enclosing the Pioneers.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

txbonds said:


> What about wraping your tweet and mould with thin black grill cloth. Tweet would be hidden from view, and it would take some of the sheen off of the install.


Thanks for the suggestion I appreciate it.

The sheen wears off after a few days, I am not to concerned about it. There are a lot of silver accents in the dash area of the FJ, I don't think the silver of the tweets are out of place.

I really like the look of those tweets anyway, if I wanted to hide them they would be under the speaker grills.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

I think the only thing that looks out of place to me is the color of the moulding. Even if you wrapped just the molding with a grey or black grill cloth, and then popped the tweet back into the mold so that it was visible, I think the over all look would blend better.

Either way, I'm still impressed with the install. Cheers.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks txbonds, I appreciate it.

I will work on those moldings on the weekend.


----------



## trainman0978 (Apr 2, 2008)

you mentioned you still had some rattling in your doors.... maybe I can give you a little insight into the great results I have had with my FJ...


I have extensively deadened my FJ from top to bottom... This is just the interior panels , all are done this way if just showed one side. Start on your front doors with a layer of damplifier pro or similar on the outer skin, maybe two layers , then do the same with the inner skin... also deaden the door panel backing itself, and if you so choose, cover it like you did with insulation or a luxury liner like I did. Stuff the suicide doors with house insulation. There are no moving parts in there that it will interfere with. pack it in there densely. do the same with the rear door along with deadening mat every where you can reach...


----------



## trainman0978 (Apr 2, 2008)

my upgrades and "build" thread.
my kulicki box build


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^That's alot of deadening.

Hopefully santa deadening will be generous this year. Although I am not sure how effective deadening is on plastic panels, it must help a lot with rattles. That's awesome.

I just got my hands on more deadner and about to swap out different midbases, more pics to come soon.

Again thanks for the pics.


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty cool. Not stealth, but cool.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^ Alright alright


----------



## hrearden22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## trainman0978 (Apr 2, 2008)

I can tell you the luxury liner liner installed on the door panel itself made the most noticeable in eliminating the sounds of the highway , like semis going by, the different sound of a concrete bridge versus the pavement and the tires hum over each....I pretty much have mine quiet as I can get it, with out taking out the dash.... Now on the under side of the truck.... I would love to coat it down with spectrum.. I think that would finally make the road noise non existent at 70 m.p.h.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Whats this luxury liner? Where did you get it?

Little update on the pioneer midbases. They are no competition for the daytons. These are basically horrible for midbases in doors hehe.

I refinished the tweet pods, I am liking the texture compared to before, and the black doesn't stick out like before, but I think I might try and get a mat paint to match the dash's blue color. Don't know how close I could get to it though... could make it worst.


----------



## trainman0978 (Apr 2, 2008)

Luxury Liner is made by Second Skin... The company that is the main sponsor of this forum I believe...


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Welp got some more deadening so here is a before:









And the after









And look at who joined the midbase party








Hint: It's the middle one.

Did a little comparo of all 3 while I was at it























Buzy day!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Can you elaborate more on the tweeter location? I am getting ready to do an install on a very similar sized vehicle with the same factory corner-dash locations and I am not getting much when I search around for answers. I will be running 2-way up front with 6.5's in the doors. Basically, I am concerned with aiming.... firing from the dash at the windshield, make pods to aim them directly on axis or do something similar to what you did - keep them above the dash and slightly off axis. This answer will surely be affected by the tweeter being used, but I am just curious on your findings and overall satisfaction of any locations you have tried.

BTW, I love the amplifier location. I am definitely going to get behind my rear quarter panel and see what I have to work with (although, I do have a factory false floor to fall back on). Have you noticed any heat build up? Maybe explored the idea of ventilation/circulation?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^

Indeed it depends on the tweet. I had 3 to play around with, the canton tweet was more of a kick pannel tweet, it didn't work well on the dash, even in the same place as the pioneer. All of them worked ok inside the dash pointing up but it was'nt as crisp as on the dash like now. With the tweets up in the dash, it really helps with the stage height. My stage height with no processing is right where it should be and it doesn't wounder like I had a bit of when trying kick mounting. Best bet is really what they say, try it everywhere and see where your tweets work best. Sometimes on the dash certain tweets will sound to harsh, hard SSS's ect.

In any case, so far how they are now is the best yet.

And thanks for the good feedback on the amp "rack". It does get really hot in there even when the system isn't on during those summer days when the sun is facing that side of the truck. It still doesn't get as hot as some of the rockford amps I use to run out in the open. I am considering making a custom panel with integrated fans, probably do that next spring as heat will not be an issue for many months.

It did make it through all this summer without a problem though.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> ^
> 
> Indeed it depends on the tweet. I had 3 to play around with, the canton tweet was more of a kick pannel tweet, it didn't work well on the dash, even in the same place as the pioneer. All of them worked ok inside the dash pointing up but it was'nt as crisp as on the dash like now. With the tweets up in the dash, it really helps with the stage height. My stage height with no processing is right where it should be and it doesn't wounder like I had a bit of when trying kick mounting. Best bet is really what they say, try it everywhere and see where your tweets work best. Sometimes on the dash certain tweets will sound to harsh, hard SSS's ect.
> 
> In any case, so far how they are now is the best yet.


I appreciate the response. I really want to keep this install as stealth as possible, so I am hoping I can get by with them under the factory dash grill, but I will take your advice and see which location sounds best. In any case I think I am certain they will be in the dash locations, just not sure on aiming. Again, thanks. 



AAAAAAA said:


> And thanks for the good feedback on the amp "rack". It does get really hot in there even when the system isn't on during those summer days when the sun is facing that side of the truck. It still doesn't get as hot as some of the rockford amps I use to run out in the open. I am considering making a custom panel with integrated fans, probably do that next spring as heat will not be an issue for many months.
> 
> It did make it through all this summer without a problem though.


Yea, I am in love with that location; I freakin' hope I have the space you have. I would most likely have to go with some sort of ventilation though (Florida heat FTL). Were there any other amps that you came across with similar dimensions?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Must full range class D's, there are a lot now, most compagnies have one.
A few examples are blaupunkt THA, arc audio mini's, memphis S class.

Just search on here for "small foot print" or "full range class d"

I included a pic of a list of small amps and their size and such, have a look.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> Must full range class D's, there are a lot now, most compagnies have one.
> A few examples are blaupunkt THA, arc audio mini's, memphis S class.
> 
> Just search on here for "small foot print" or "full range class d"
> ...


Why thank you sir.  I like the watts/cubic inch classification


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey AAAAAAAAA, what is that middle midbass?? I didn't recognize the cone on it. And which of the 3 has found a more permanent home in the FJ??

Also, I'm liking the new color on the tweet pods. They look great now and not nearly as obvious as they used to. I think that you have one hell of a nice install over all and hope that my car will come out as nice. Keep up the good work!

Zach


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

UCF52, glad you like it. We don't see amps compared power\foot print very often yet I find it pretty relevant.

Thank you Boostedrex, it means much to me.

The woofer in question is the peerless SLS 8. Since it is the new one of the group, it is the one currently in the FJ. Only time will tell who sticks around! I have read lots of good about the SLS that's for sure. 

I had been debating between the 8 and then 10 inch version. The thinking was, if I go 10, I could never go back to smaller due to door modifications, but perhaps I should have.

Next step is to trim the kicks a bit and try different ways to get better midbase output out of those PRS mids (right now it's zilch), not that I need them to play that low, I am just curious as to what they can do.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

windshield = waveguide. 

I like.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps you are right, Bikinpunk, it sure sounds good that way.

ANothe rpic of the trio


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

For some reason I thought the SLS8 had a poly cone. That would be why I immediately ruled it out as the middle driver. Oops, looks like I remembered wrong. 

So what are your first impressions of the SLS?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

First impression is, it's not turning out to be a mounster like I kept reading about...
Way better then the pioneer though, but that is a given I suppose.

I will be writing a review once I get enough listening time in the reviews section.

I also did take RTA measurements of all 3 woofers to compare, the results were interesting.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

So I reworked the pioneer pods, tried to seal them but nothing I do makes them like sub boxes where I push on the cone, and then see them spring back slowly. So either htis is normal or air is leaking otu somewhere that I can't pinpoint.

In any case, I get what I would describe as punchier sound if I xover the pioneers at 80hz instead of like 200 to 300. Everyone loves big midbases but, the most impressive punch has always seem to come from relativly small drivers for me.

BTW these pioneers are pretty awesome. Midbase and even base response is pretty good for such a small driver. I love these more and more.

So right now they are in charge of 80hz to 2.5K, seems to sound best like that.

With more listening time on the peerless, they sure can go low, and no need for much bass boost. They will defenetly be staying.


----------



## Hummeroid (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, I like the install ideas. Gave me a few for my new Jeep install!


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks and glad to hear it!


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Welp more goodies came in. This time it is some other sort of deadner or rather, blocker!










It is bquiet Vcomp and I have a bit over 15sqare feet. I am intrigued to find out what differences it can make an where it would make the biggest improvement against road and engine\exhaust noise.

Thinking of putting it over the cargo area and as much as I can on the wheel wells. I think the foam side is suppose to face down, hopefully I see a nice improvement. This seems similar to the luxary liner from SS.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

AAAAAAA said:


> Welp more goodies came in. This time it is some other sort of deadner or rather, blocker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope that isn't 15 sq ft in that picture. If it is I got a 5 ft pecker 

But in all honesty let me know how it works. The sound of the TRD cat back exhaust is a ***** to tame.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

No that is just some scraps that the guy who sold it to me included. Although I used almost all of the 13.5 sq\ft for just the floor of the cargo area. just a bit left to put down near the front seats.


----------

